# Tell Me About a Stihl 291



## DanCorcoran (Apr 15, 2012)

My 42cc, 18-inch Craftsman (ten years old) has plenty of power for my needs and cuts well with a sharp chain (which I can't keep sharp for long, but that's another story). What aggravates me, however, is that it is almost impossible to restart when it's hot, after refueling. When cold, it'll start on the second or third pull and runs well. When hot, you can pull for 15 minutes without the slightest sign of ignition. It takes several hours for it to cool enough for a cold start.

I've decided to get a Stihl 291 (plenty of power and light weight, which is important because I'm 66 and apparently not going to get any younger). Before I do, however, I'd like some assurance that I'm not going to have the same problem with the Stihl. I'm very careful about cleaning air filters, using fresh fuel, and replacing fuel filters and plugs at appropriate intervals. Given all this, is a new Stihl going to begin having the same "hard starting when hot" problem that I have with my Craftsman? (This particular model was made by Poulan).

I'd appreciate anyone with experience commenting...


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 15, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> I've decided to get a Stihl 291 (plenty of power and light weight, which is important because I'm 66 and apparently not going to get any younger). Before I do, however,..... problem that I have with my Craftsman? (This particular model was made by Poulan).
> 
> I'd appreciate anyone with experience commenting...


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 15, 2012)

The Stihls run great. They aren't poulans (pullin and pullin and pullin). The 291 is good value for the money for occassional use, but Stihl offers better saws. The 291 saw isn't lightweight. It'll get the job done but you'll be happier with a 261 or 362 or 440. They have better power to weight ratios. If you're only running the saw now and then the 291 will save you some money. If you can afford to spend a little more- the other saws will work YOU less and make your work feel more like play.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 15, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> My 42cc, 18-inch Craftsman (ten years old) has plenty of power for my needs and cuts well , however, is that it is almost impossible to restart when it's hot, after refueling. When cold, it'll start on the second or third pull and runs well. When hot, you can pull for 15 minutes without the slightest sign of ignition. It takes several hours for it to cool enough for a cold start.... "hard starting when hot" problem that I have with my Craftsman?


 Sounds like your carburetor is out of adjustment or losing prime. You could get the saw repaired instead of buying another saw.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 15, 2012)

you're not choking the carb after refueling and flooding it.....? I'd guess you know how to operate the saw after 10 years....? Just thought I'd ask the question.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 15, 2012)

try refueling before running out of fuel. Don't choke it when its warm/hot. Have you tried that?


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Your Stihl dealer can sell you a Stihl chain to fit your poulan which will stay sharper longer than your Oregon chain. Don't let your chain touch dirt. Dirt dulls a chain 10x faster than wood.


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Get the Stihl 291. 

The old Craftsman might be fixable and still be a good saw but I would still get the new 291.  

At your age you have most likely earned a new rig anyway but Stihl has an excellent anti-vibration system that you will surly appreciate at the end of the day. 

The new saw may take a few extra pulls to get it started till the rings get seated good.  Read the manual - it has a break in procedure for the first two tanks of fuel.  After that the dealer should check the carb adjustments for you and it should be good to go. 

Hard to start issues are usually fixed with a new spark plug. On the Stihl saws I defiantly recommend the NGK brand spark plugs and keep a spare handy.  The Bosch brand plugs are ok but don't even think about using a Champion plug in it all. 

With and annual carb adjustment and a few spark plugs along with your usual maintenance - your hard starting issues should be over.

Although I have an issue with a Stihl chain that I purchased the other day, I believe the problem is isolated to a small batch.  I recommend using the Stihl brand chain and using the sharpening kit also.  Learn how to use the flat file to keep a proper depth of cut.  I do this and you can make a chain cut good even after using it all the way back to the end.





Their brand of chain does seem to stay sharp longer and it cuts fast.

Oh! and get the case too.  You can stuff the File kit, tools, and the spark plugs in it and keep everything together!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't guarantee you'll never have a problem with a Stihl. For that matter I can't guarantee you will have a problem with another Poulan. That said, Stihl has a fantastic track record with regards to reliability and performance. I run an 034 that's at least 25 years old and it fires like it's a brand new saw.

If you really want to upgrade on the cheap I'd be looking for a MS290. They're still available and $100 cheaper than the MS291. Power and weight are similar and the saw is built almost stupid simple making repairs/maintenance a snap.

The MS291 is a nice package but Stihl really closed the price gap with the pro saws. What used to be a $200+ jump is now less than half that. I'd put the MS261 on your watch list. As an older gentleman I think you'll really appreciate the lightweight now and the better anti-vibe after you've put your first few days of work in with it. The superior ergonomics is an often overlooked but well appreciated feature after the sale with a pro level saw. Especially with the fellas who "aren't getting any younger."


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 16, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> My 42cc, 18-inch Craftsman (ten years old) has plenty of power for my needs and cuts well with a sharp chain (which I can't keep sharp for long, but that's another story). What aggravates me, however, is that it is almost impossible to restart when it's hot, after refueling. When cold, it'll start on the second or third pull and runs well. When hot, you can pull for 15 minutes without the slightest sign of ignition. It takes several hours for it to cool enough for a cold start.
> 
> I've decided to get a Stihl 291 (*plenty of power and light weight, which is important because I'm 66 and apparently not going to get any younger*). Before I do, however, I'd like some assurance that I'm not going to have the same problem with the Stihl. I'm very careful about cleaning air filters, using fresh fuel, and replacing fuel filters and plugs at appropriate intervals. Given all this, is a new Stihl going to begin having the same "hard starting when hot" problem that I have with my Craftsman? (This particular model was made by Poulan).
> 
> I'd appreciate anyone with experience commenting...


 
If weight is an issue skip the 291. It'll be noticeably heavier than your Craftsman and it's even a little heavier (and more expensive) than a 290.

If you want more power and less weight and easier starting I'd start with the 261/271.

Hot starting any new Stihl won't be an issue.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 16, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> If weight is an issue skip the 291. It'll be noticeably heavier than your Craftsman and it's even a little heavier (and more expensive) than a 290.
> 
> If you want more power and less weight and easier starting I'd start with the 261/271.


 

Wow Redd, is that a recommendation for a _mid-range_ saw? !!  Holy....    (Just kiddin' man  )


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 16, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Wow Redd, is that a recommendation for a _mid-range_ saw? !! Holy.... (Just kiddin' man  )


 
the 270/271/280 are legit.  Mid-range in name only.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 16, 2012)

"If weight is an issue skip the 291. It'll be noticeably heavier than your Craftsman and it's even a little heavier (and more expensive) than a 290.

If you want more power and less weight and easier starting I'd start with the 261/271."

I was using Stihl's Comparison Chart as a reference. It shows that the 290 weighs 13.0 #, the 271 weighs 12.3#, and the 291 weighs less than either, at 12.1#. The 291 does weigh 8 ounces more than the 261, but has exactly the same BHP and costs $90 less. That's how I ended up choosing the 291. For the cord or two or three I cut for my cabin each year (mostly bucking, almost no felling), upgrading to pro just didn't seem justified.

Before I spring for the 291, though, I wanted some reassurance on the hard starting issue...thanks!


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 16, 2012)

Isn't the 291 on the 271 platform instead of the 3 series homeowner saws like it used to be? This would explain the weight differences. I'd say the 291 is likely a good upgrade over the anemic/heavy 290, but I've never run one. I'd personally buck up less than an additional $100 and get the 261........ or better yet, for the price of the 291, a 346XP


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 16, 2012)

MS290/MS310/MS390 were their own platform.  MS210/MS230/MS250 were the homeowner saws along with the MS170/MS180.  Only the 440/460 shared a "platform" for the pro saws.  Stihl has changed all that now of course with the MS261/MS271/MS291/MS311/MS391 and MS362 all sharing a common platform.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 16, 2012)

What, in a chainsaw, is a "platform"?


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 16, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> Before I spring for the 291, though, I wanted some reassurance on the hard starting issue...thanks!


 
I can relate to the starting issues.  I'm pondering on getting a Stihl 660.  At 91cc it better start easy or I will be wore out before I even start on the real work.

Over the years I have had several Stihl saws and I'm using 3 now.  If I ever had to pull the starter more that 7 or 8 times on a cold start, or more than 3 times on a warm start, I knew I had a problem.  Perhaps it was out of gas, dirty air filter, or it needed a spark plug.  

There were only two times that these fixes had failed and I had to go to the shop.  One issue was with a 12 year old saw that had acquired a hole in a fuel line.  The other event was my fault and involved two saws that did not get enough oil in the fuel.  That scared up the chamber walls to the point that they did not have enough compression to start easy.

On a day to day basis though, I have been very happy with how they have all started and how easy they were to take care of.  I expect the same for you with the 291.


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 16, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> What, in a chainsaw, is a "platform"?


 
That is a series of saws built on the same or similar frame and possibly use the same engine block just bored differently for each model in the family.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 16, 2012)

[quote="DanCorcoran, post: 1108546,

Before I spring for the 291, though, I wanted some reassurance on the hard starting issue...thanks![/quote]
When my craftsman/poulan was ten years old it was a pita to start warm or cold. On that saw the piston was scored and compression was low.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 16, 2012)

low compression can also make starting more difficult.  It's possible that the poulan is worn out. I wouldn't say that a stihl is any harder or any easier to start than a poulan. I have owned two craftsman poulans myself. They are pretty good saws. Any chainsaw in good working order and used properly should be easy to start. Either there is something mechanicaly wrong with your saw or its operator error.


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2012)

Your hot starting problems will not resurface if you go with the 290/291 model (or the 260).  These saws are tried, true and are good firewood saws.

The pull-on will now do nothing more than sit on the shelf.


----------



## surviverguy (Apr 16, 2012)

When your Stihl becomes ten years old it'll have starting problems also. Stihl and poulan use the same carburetors. The fuel lines and filters are basicaly the same. Fuel filters, fuel lines and carb kits are needed in all saws at some point in time. The Stihls are much better saws than the poulans. Better starter recoil, better chain tensioning, longer lasting sprockets and bars, longer lasting engines, better ergonomics, more weight/power options.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 16, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> "If weight is an issue skip the 291. It'll be noticeably heavier than your Craftsman and it's even a little heavier (and more expensive) than a 290.
> 
> If you want more power and less weight and easier starting I'd start with the 261/271."
> 
> ...


 
My mistake.  I was looking at the 291 C-BEQ model.


----------



## ohlongarm (Apr 16, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> My mistake. I was looking at the 291 C-BEQ model.


 The 291 is a great saw I've done it all with it,easy to handle starts easily,but I like my 250 also real superlight and does well .


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Dan, I know you mentioned the 291, but if you can find a dealer with MS 260 still new you'll be impressed. I promise. A C


----------



## ScotO (Apr 16, 2012)

as long as it's orange and grey, you'll be happy with it....


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 17, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> What, in a chainsaw, is a "platform"?


 

It is a new term for chainsaws but Stihl now uses a bunch of common parts for obvious reasons.  Typical of them they put quality first and ignored price point (evidenced by the $100 jump to the 291 from the 290).  Pretty much the handles and saw chassis (frames) are common and of course that makes all the small things the same as well like triggers, control switches, caps, etc.  Should make stocking parts a breeze as well.  These saws are NOT all the same saw with different bores/strokes as someone stated.  That was how the MS290/310/390's were tho.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 17, 2012)

The Germans are not dumb...... they realized, all they had to do was put a larger cylinder and piston on an existing saw and though it cost the same to them (maybe a tiny amount more for the actual raw materials), they could charge a higher price.

210/230/250
290/310/390

But for the price and good marketing ("farm boss" is one of the greatest buzz/marketing words in OPE history), there was never a good reason to buy anything less than the top saw in the "platform" series because they were the same weight with less power.

Husqvarna/Jonsered and Dolmar have all done the same type of thing with the 365/372 and 6400/7900.


----------



## missedbass (Apr 22, 2012)

If your craftsman had enough power for you why not go for a ms271 instead of a ms291 and save some bucks. bought a 271 and love it!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 22, 2012)

missedbass said:


> If your craftsman had enough power for you why not go for a ms271 instead of a ms291 and save some bucks. bought a 271 and love it!


 
Thanks!  Somehow I hadn't noticed that the weight and HP are about the same, the bars and chains are the same, but the 271 is $40 cheaper.  Sounds good...


----------

